

Massively distributed Ajax profiling - prakash
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/03/massively-distributed-ajax-profiling.html

======
tlrobinson
Interesting stuff.

We do some really basic distributed error reporting: any uncaught exceptions
are caught and reported back to our server. Multiple errors are batched
together to limit the network requests.

While we try to test extensively on all the major browsers we can't test
everything, so this has helped us a lot.

------
alex_c
[edit] Part of Microsoft's AjaxView project:

<http://research.microsoft.com/projects/ajaxview/>

I don't recall being able to get the prototype working, but I didn't spend
much time fiddling with it.

~~~
boucher
It probably reminds you of that because its linked from that page, and is part
of the same research project. It was published in October of last year.

~~~
alex_c
D'oh. Thanks, I'm not firing on all cylinders today.

------
boucher
I'd be interested in knowing how inaccuracies in JavaScript's Date facility
affect results.

